# Unsolicited Advice/Warnings



## roadmonkey (Nov 1, 2007)

All right, how many people out there got unsolicited advice from people in your office, old class-mates, or some guy off the street?

As I was preparing I recieved lots of comments from just about anyone who knew I was taking the exam. Most of them are PE's but some weren't. I'll run down some of my favorites:


I thought it was extremely easy.
They won't ask anything about traffic volumes.
I got somewhere in the 90's.
I couldn't understand why everybody was freaking out, I only studied a month.
The table was only 6 inches deep.
You aren't studying yet? There's only 5 months left.
I never used the Review Manual.
You better check with NCEES, I thought they banned anything by Lindeburg.


----------



## JunkerJorg (Nov 1, 2007)

roadmonkey said:


> All right, how many people out there got unsolicited advice from people in your office, old class-mates, or some guy off the street?
> As I was preparing I recieved lots of comments from just about anyone who knew I was taking the exam. Most of them are PE's but some weren't. I'll run down some of my favorites:
> 
> 
> ...



My favorite was "All you'll need is the CERM"

Also, from some guy who got his PE in the 60's : "I had to wait in the snow outside to take my exam, and all they gave us was a pencil, paper and I brought my slide rule"

Slide rule my arse...


----------



## snickerd3 (Nov 1, 2007)

I hated the "I'm sure you'll do fine" or "I'm sure you aced it"


----------



## csb (Nov 1, 2007)

Oh yeah, for every person who said all you need is the CERM there was another person who said to bring every book you own.

I just finished my MBA, so I heard a lot of "You have a masters degree; you'll ace the PE!" Yeah, except that the PE had nothing to do with the MBA. Sigh.

I also didn't like when people made me think they passed the first time...it wasn't until much closer to the exam that the repeat takers came out of the woodwork. That made me feel better going in for my first time.


----------



## Jennifer Price (Nov 1, 2007)

When I took off the week of the PE (I wanted to finish organizing, plus I had to drive to FL), my boss told me this story at least 15 times:

"Why are you taking off for so long? When I took my PE, I worked until 8 oclock, drove to the testing site at 11 oclock, got up the next morning to watch the shuttle launch and then took my exam."

Ugh! :blink:


----------



## mech engineer (Nov 1, 2007)

Guys, I am already licensed. At the point when I was preparing for my last test I received the following 'brilliant' tips:

1. Hurry up! As soon as you get your license, your pay check will grow up dramatically!

- Not true. I received some bonus from my boss, but generally nobody's after me with more money. You still have to work hard to prove you are valuable to your employer and market yourself as much as you can.

2. It will open new doors for you!

-True to some extend. Letters 'PE' on your business card indeed impress some people and add them trust in your professionalism and personal honesty. When I negotiate with suppliers they know that I am a PE and adhere to high professional guidelines. Thus I win their trust and obtain better deals for my employer. It saves money to my employer and simplifies risk management for my suppliers who know I won't mistreat them.

3. Well, it is quite easy to get licensed. Even my girlfriend...

-Not true. If you are so smart, show me YOUR license!

4. PE license is more important then MSc or MBA degrees

-Not true, depens on the company. In some companies business skills are of more importance than engineering skills and MBA brings in more money than the PE license, with similar responsibilities. Personally I do believe that MBA is a waste of time, but I saw people who made careers out of MBA's - so, they must be right, not me

5. If you study hard, you will pass easily your PE tests

-Not true. You have to be AN ENGINEER, not a recording device in order to pass. You need to 'feel it in your blood - then you really, really love' your profession and deserve it. I don't believe if you did not give away all the strength of your heart and soal on this test, you deserve to call yourself an engineer... Well, maybe it is only me. All my life in engineering... Amen


----------



## ClemsonEngr (Nov 2, 2007)

My favorite advice was from my boss:

"Don't worry if you pass, The world needs ditch diggers too."

- Don't have my results yet, so shovel is standing by.


----------



## ODB_PE (Nov 2, 2007)

ClemsonEngr said:


> My favorite advice was from my boss:"Don't worry if you pass, The world needs ditch diggers too."
> 
> - Don't have my results yet, so shovel is standing by.


For the record, I made that quote my personal statement a full day or two BEFORE this post.

I tried to upload the picture of Judge Smails but was told an 8.2KB .jpg (under 150x150) was too large....


----------



## ClemsonEngr (Nov 2, 2007)

ol said:


> For the record, I made that quote my personal statement a full day or two BEFORE this post.
> I tried to upload the picture of Judge Smails but was told an 8.2KB .jpg (under 150x150) was too large....


Sorry to infringe! Hopefully there will be enough trenches for the both of us.


----------



## ODB_PE (Nov 2, 2007)

ClemsonEngr said:


> Sorry to infringe! Hopefully there will be enough trenches for the both of us.


You're already in with the civil guys so I imagine you're all set - us structural guys may have to scramble a little. I've pissed off too many foundation guys locally so I may be blacklisted.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 2, 2007)

While I was studying, I did the entire the PPI 101 Solved Environmental Problems book. Occasionally, the problems would need you to assume a value. I remember one was an problem regarding I&amp;I in a sewer.

I assumed the value I would in the real world, and get the problem wrong because their assumed value differed from mine. This got me nervous.

I had a coworker tell me: "Just state your assumption is in accordance with the standard wastewater standards in your test book. Maybe they'll give you partial credit." :brickwall:


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

My previous supervisor took the exam back in the mid-1960s. ldtimer:

Upon learning about the new format, his response was"



> Multiple choice? How hard can that be??!! Even a monkey has a shot at passing that exam with enough tries.


:Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:

JR


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 2, 2007)

I loved it when my boss first told me about the Structural I exam. He said "don't worry about it, you won't even need to calculate a fillet weld size."

Halfway in the exam, I had to calculate my first weld. :suicide1:


----------



## benbo (Nov 2, 2007)

jregieng said:


> My previous supervisor took the exam back in the mid-1960s. ldtimer:
> Upon learning about the new format, his response was"
> 
> :Locolaugh: :Locolaugh:
> ...


It depends. Did the monkey graduate from an ABET approved institution? Does the monkey have the requisite experience. If the monkey can meet the requirements to sit for the exam, he might be able to pass given enough tries.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 2, 2007)

^ If he passes the exam, and starts his own practice, could you say he's gotten involved in monkey business?


----------



## SSmith (Nov 2, 2007)

We have 1 PE (also Industrial) that works in my directorate at work. His advice was to read the review exam and then be prepared to learn a lot when you get into the test. Quite helpful advice indeed. ::eyeroll face::


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 6, 2007)

several people told me that "most everything" was in the CERM, which I personally found to be most untrue.n Not knocking lindeburg, its a great study reference but I didnt find it all that helpful on the exam.


----------



## floridaengineer4now (Nov 6, 2007)

My favorite advice was this:

Make sure you put B,D,B,D,B,D for all the answers you do not know. That's what I did on the EI and PE and passed them both on the first try.


----------



## Dleg (Nov 6, 2007)

I don't think anybody gave me any advice. But, I did get some advice from a contractor to quit making excuses and just apply and take the damn test, after I made excuses about how long out of school I was, how I have little kids so it's impossible for me to study, etc. etc.

I have thanked him several times for doing that.


----------



## bigray76 (Nov 8, 2007)

Dleg said:


> I don't think anybody gave me any advice. But, I did get some advice from a contractor to quit making excuses and just apply and take the damn test, after I made excuses about how long out of school I was, how I have little kids so it's impossible for me to study, etc. etc.
> I have thanked him several times for doing that.


Before my office moved, the old electrical guy told me the same thing. He nagged me into submitting my application... and I am very glad he did!


----------



## ClemsonEngr (Nov 8, 2007)

Same here, boss (also Dad) nagged me and nagged me. I really don't know why I was afraid of taking the exam. I kept making up excuses, but the truth was I was afraid of not passing. This board has shown me that life does go on if you don't pass, so get over it and take the test. If you don't pass try again.

I still don't know if I passed. But even if I didn't I am glad I took it, and I will get up and study again until I do pass.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 8, 2007)

Dad nagged me for years to get it and finally gave up about the time he retired and gave up his PE. He was happy to here I was taking it, if only for the pay raise. At least it'll allow me to advance further in the state gov if I so desire.


----------



## HERO (Nov 9, 2007)

Captain Worley said:


> Dad nagged me for years to get it and finally gave up about the time he retired and gave up his PE. He was happy to here I was taking it, if only for the pay raise. At least it'll allow me to advance further in the state gov if I so desire.


That's a great story. I passed my mechanical PE in 2004. I am the first person in my family to earn that lic.


----------



## HERO (Nov 9, 2007)

Unsolicited Advice/Warnings: When I took my EIT, my girlfriend's dad told me in my face: "If you don't pass this exam, I will be very disappointed in you." No serious, true story!

Don't worry,,,,,I passed my EIT.


----------



## rudy (Nov 20, 2007)

:violin: That's sad. I wouldn't even know how to respond to that.


----------



## HERO (Nov 21, 2007)

rudy said:


> :violin: That's sad. I wouldn't even know how to respond to that.



Ahhh! Don’t worry about it! The guy's an asshole. He's ancient history. Luckily, I was smart enough not to marry the girlfriend! arty-smiley-048:


----------



## PE-ness (Nov 21, 2007)

I've never been popular with my girlfriend's fathers. I don't know why.


----------



## HERO (Nov 21, 2007)

PE-ness said:


> I've never been popular with my girlfriend's fathers. I don't know why.


LOL! Ahh...they're all the same!!! They don't like me! I don't like them!


----------



## rudy (Nov 21, 2007)

PE-ness said:


> I've never been popular with my girlfriend's fathers. I don't know why.


Maybe it's PE-ness envy.

Oh that was bad. I apologize to my sister-engineers ... ok... and to my brother-engineers.


----------



## PE-ness (Nov 27, 2007)

I've always said that the initials EIT really stand for PE-ness envy.


----------



## testee (Nov 27, 2007)

PE-ness said:


> I've never been popular with my girlfriend's fathers. I don't know why.


nuts to them I say.


----------



## PE-ness (Nov 27, 2007)

^You know, the sad thing is that none of my g.f.'s fathers ever met me in person. I've often wondered if things would have turned out differently if they had.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2007)

^^^ Don't you think that would have been a bit intimidating meeting each other eye-to-eye ??

JR


----------



## Jennifer Price (Nov 28, 2007)

jregieng said:


> ^^^ Don't you think that would have been a bit intimidating meeting each other eye-to-eye ??
> JR


----------



## Dleg (Nov 28, 2007)

^^Agreed, jenevans. We need a slightly more annoyed "rolling eyes" emoticon. That one looks too good-natured for most of this PE-ness nonsense.


----------



## goingtopass (Dec 16, 2007)

i had the same advice...they never ask medium hard structures problems, transportation morning is easy and all in the CERM, blah blah blah. how do they know? They only took the thing once....

my observations from the exam:

the percentages of each topic are typical, but NOT guaranteed. The exam i took had a TON of environmental in the morning....so its just a guide, not a guarantee.

Take a book or two in each subject area...they have a lot of look-up questions in the morning (which several people had told me), and surprisingly, most are not your "know it off the top of your head" answers. you need the book in that subject to look it up. and if you have the books, like i did for most of them, they are easy. if not, you are guessing in the dark. a lot of these are not addressed by CERM because they are so "random".

dress in layers...our room was FREEZING. if i had/and if they allowed gloves and a hat, i would have worn them.

take some alleve before you go in to avoid the neckache that hits at about hour 5.

tab tab tab your CERM and practice problems (if allowed in your state). this saves a TON of time, and use them when you study so you know what each tab means.

DO as many practice problems as possible, and then do some more. It not only teaches you the subjects, but where they get their numbers from. i learned very quickly that the "typical" design numbers i use always gave me an approximate answer "close" to one of the answers, and sometimes it was closer to the wrong answer. learn to use the tables they use for their solutions, even if you dont like them.

do a practice exam....it prepared me for sitting for 8 hours, taking an hour lunch, and helped me organize and decide what books i wanted to take in my final boxes. i ended up tabbing a few more pages and highlighting a few more things.

pack 3 boxes....1 to sit on the table in front of you. mine had my CERM bible, practice problems, practice exam, and a few other books that were "critical" to me. on the floor to either side i had a box with my look-up books organized by topic.

good luck!


----------



## BluSkyy (Dec 16, 2007)

from old teachers "you're the guy that never studied and did fine. Don't worry about it"

me thinking: "yeah, I unlearned that bad habit in college. Didn't work for me then, won't work for me now"


----------



## fmullner (Dec 16, 2007)

The only real advice I got was that "There is so much on the exam (Enviro PE) that you can't possibly know it all." So, basically, the advice was "Abandon hope all ye who take the Enviro PE," which, as you may imagine, is not the most helpful advice.

I'm still waiting for my results from October, but I have to say that the advice was pretty accurate.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Dec 16, 2007)

PE-ness said:


> I've always said that the initials EIT really stand for PE-ness envy.


EIT vs. PENE does not compute. I'm confused.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

^^^ I think what he is trying to say is that if you are an EIT you are ENVIOUS of PE status (e.g. that is the prize at the end of the rainbow) ... ergo EIT = PE-ness envy ??

Did I restate correctly?

JR


----------



## boltz (Dec 16, 2007)

First time PE - test taker.

Unsolicited Advice from Coworkers

1) You are smart you will make it

2) I passed it the first time.....exam is exactly like what we do at work.(bull shitz)

3) Its not important, just a piece of paper. (sure)

4) You have a better chance at passing since you graduated few years back.(i am listening)

Well.....thats some of what i heard from ppl.

After exam I dont feel like I will make it this time.

Hope to get over with this bad feeling that I had since oct. 26th. this week and sing "Dust in the Wind" a few times and hit the books for Apr 08!


----------

